# New Kindle Covers by LeSportsac



## vg

I vowed I would be happy with just my Amazon cover, but I think I've got to have one of these too!

LeSportsac Kindle Cover


----------



## luvmy4brats

I might need this one


----------



## cloudyvisions

Ooooh, I LOVE these! I just love the Dream Vacation one! I travel a lot and always take my Kindle with me. Heck, I like almost all of them. Thanks for posting these, I've bookmarked the page so I can come back to it once I know for sure when I'll be ordering my K3.


----------



## chilady1

And thus it begins again, I swore I wouldn't get wrapped up in the Kindle accessory game again - but these covers are just too cute. Ugh! Of all the threads on this board, this is the one I avoid the most because it always gets me in trouble.

*P.S. Just pre-ordered the Fresca cover, I figured since I don't plan on skinning my graphite K3, this would be a great cover! Gotta stay away from here.*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Then again, I might need this one:


----------



## rockstone

Goddamn, i gotta stay of the accessory forum. Confusing as hell...


----------



## vg

I'm thinking this


----------



## chilady1

vg - that was my second choice

Not to add fuel to this already flaming fire, but ebags has more LeSportsac items and it looks like they have matching bags to go with these covers. I'm just saying - here's the link for anyone brave enough to go and see if there is a bag to to match their Kindle cover, Hee Hee!

http://www.ebags.com/category/lesportsac/20049252?seeall=true&sourceid=adwbd21662&couponid=55583734&gclid=cljfpzu70qmcfeh25qodwuhiwa


----------



## luvmy4brats

chilady1 said:


> *P.S. Just pre-ordered the Fresca cover, I figured since I don't plan on skinning my graphite K3, this would be a great cover! Gotta stay away from here.*


That makes two of us! LOL! I really like that Fresca one.


----------



## identicaltriplets

These are so cute but I would love to see the inside!


----------



## chilady1

luvmy4brats said:


> That makes two of us! LOL! I really like that Fresca one.


Hey Luv - I be the one standing on the other corner hawking apples and pencils when I am homeless from all this accessory buying!! Love your tag line! But we'll have our Kindles and their beautiful covers - LOL!


----------



## meglet

I'll throw a little more fuel on the fire here: If you search Amazon for LeSportSac and the pattern name, they carry the handbags that match or complement the new Kindle covers.

Fortunately, I am immune because at least to start with, I won't get a Kindle cover that I can't also get in the matching DX size. (We'll see how long that lasts with some of the great K3 covers coming out!)


----------



## chilady1

meglet said:


> I'll throw a little more fuel on the fire here: If you search Amazon for LeSportSac and the pattern name, they carry the handbags that match or complement the new Kindle covers.


Meglet - you are just soooo wrong for this! Off I go!


----------



## luvmy4brats

chilady1 said:


> Hey Luv - I be the one standing on the other corner hawking apples and pencils when I am homeless from all this accessory buying!! Love your tag line! But we'll have our Kindles and their beautiful covers - LOL!


Apples and pencils ... I have Rolex watches... Real ones. $20 any one you want! Trust me....


----------



## Shawna

Shoot, I just pre-ordered the Tweet one!  Love these!  I was planning to read my K3 naked, but I may have just reconsidered!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

That tweet one is really cute. I just wish it didn't have a black strap. I think a pink one would be cuter.

It looks like the inside is black fabric and it says it has an interior slash pocket. 

After the damage I've done in the Fossil purse thread, I'm not even going to look at the bags that match these covers.

Nope...not gonna look....

Ok...maybe a peek....


----------



## akpak

!!

I love/hate you guys. Off to ogle.


----------



## kimbertay

You people are killing me! Why do I keep looking at the Accessory threads?!?!

I've already bought a customer leather sleeve for my K3 and am having another sleeve hand sewn for it too. I have (had?) decided to not go with a cover for my K3; just a sleeve.

This is the one I like!



luvmy4brats said:


> I might need this one


----------



## izzy

I really like the covers, but i'm worried about hinge systems still. I like the Fresca and Tweet Tweet prints.


----------



## luvmy4brats

izzy said:


> I really like the covers, but i'm worried about hinge systems still. I like the Fresca and Tweet Tweet prints.


I'll be honest, I've been leery of the hinge system. That being said, I think after all this time, if it were a serious issue then Amazon would have redesigned it. Amazon has had amazing customer service in regards to the Kindle and if there is a problem, I know they'll take care of me.


----------



## akpak

I figure if the hinges are a problem, it's an excuse to buy a new [Oberon] cover, right?

Right?


----------



## Lizz

OMG! Cute!

Where have these been?! I would have stepped over my own grandmother to get something like this for my Kindle 2 ages ago! Everything else had leather, I was never able to use a cover. Crap!


----------



## meglet

chilady1 said:


> meglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw a little more fuel on the fire here: If you search Amazon for LeSportSac and the pattern name, they carry the handbags that match or complement the new Kindle covers.
> 
> 
> 
> Meglet - you are just soooo wrong for this! Off I go!
Click to expand...

Glad I could help. Between this and the Fossil bag (can't believe that got started cause I was bored on my day off!) I think my work here is done. 

Funny thing is, I'm not much into handbags myself. Not that I don't have any - I have a few - but I tend to carry messenger bags, camera bags, and laptop bags instead. Most of which fit my Kindle nicely.


----------



## Kindlekelly

Lizz said:


> OMG! Cute!
> 
> Where have these been?! I would have stepped over my own grandmother to get something like this for my Kindle 2 ages ago! Everything else had leather, I was never able to use a cover. Crap!


OMG! I so love this pattern. How many covers do I actually need?
OK, maybe just 1 more. I think I will wait till Thurs. to see what M Edge will come out with before I make a decision.


----------



## ayuryogini

vg said:


> I vowed I would be happy with just my Amazon cover, but I think I've got to have one of these too!
> 
> LeSportsac Kindle Cover


Did you REALLY think you would be happy with just your Amazon cover? It's really just a starter cover, right?

I love the Fresca one that you posted; I think I just might NEED it, too (to go with my "starter" cover and new Fossil handbags.)

I MUST return to the Book Korner now, and get out of the Accessories thread.


----------



## Geoffrey

I like this one










it's cute and not excessively girlie at the same time. I just wish I could see the innards - if it has an inner pocket and right side straps, I'll be all over it.


----------



## joolz

I *love* the fresca.... went right over to order it... and then saw this: (dun dun dunnnnnnn)



Obtrusive logos = deal killer for me. Boo.


----------



## Geoffrey

joolz said:


> I *love* the fresca.... went right over to order it... and then saw this: (dun dun dunnnnnnn)
> 
> 
> 
> Obtrusive logos = deal killer for me. Boo.


That's a bad thing.


----------



## Tabatha

Pre ordered the Luv ur planet, should go great with the graphite k3. Havewn't ordered yet because I cannot make up my mind whether wi=fi onle, or 3g. May go with 3g as I don't have internet phone. Logo? Don't all covers have a logo on them? All my others have one!! Also love the hipsters to match.


----------



## Neo

joolz said:


> I *love* the fresca.... went right over to order it... and then saw this: (dun dun dunnnnnnn)
> 
> 
> 
> Obtrusive logos = deal killer for me. Boo.


Ouch! Sharpie


----------



## joolz

Tabatha said:


> Logo? Don't all covers have a logo on them? All my others have one!!


Of course! I just prefer something more understated (for instance, if this one had the name just once, or maybe even in a black-on-black like some of the other colors). Enjoy your new case!


----------



## chilady1

I don't really mind the logo, besides where it is located doesn't really show that much.  At least no more than the big Amazon on the original cover - I didn't mind that either.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

LeSportsac has hipsters in many colors! Google "LeSportsac hipsters" or "LeSportsac crossbody"....Here's a pic of one!










_--- fixed image link_


----------



## Lizz

Kindlekelly said:


> OMG! I so love this pattern. How many covers do I actually need?
> OK, maybe just 1 more. I think I will wait till Thurs. to see what M Edge will come out with before I make a decision.


I know! At this point I already have a cover that I made, that is perfectly adorable. And I've got enough fabrics to clothe everyone else's K3s on top of it. I cannot allow myself to buy this cover, but I can't lie, I desperately want to. *cries*


----------



## luvmy4brats

joolz said:


> I *love* the fresca.... went right over to order it... and then saw this: (dun dun dunnnnnnn)
> 
> 
> 
> Obtrusive logos = deal killer for me. Boo.


Nothing a piece of ribbon and a glue gun won't fix....


----------



## Tabatha

Great suggestion to cover logo with a piece of ribbon. Also, when reading with cover folded back, it will not show anyway.


----------



## Kindlekelly

Ok, I'm not gonna lie, I caved in around 1am this morning and pre ordered the kindle cover and the matching hipster in the luv ur planet pattern. I just noticed they even have the matching wallet in the small size. I think I'll wait til Friday to see the hipster to make a final decision on the wallet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindlekelly said:


> Ok, I'm not gonna lie, I caved in around 1am this morning and pre ordered the kindle cover and the matching hipster in the luv ur planet pattern. I just noticed they even have the matching wallet in the small size. I think I'll wait til Friday to see the hipster to make a final decision on the wallet.


You'll have to let me know about the hipster. It's cute.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Another bunch of enablers, such dangerous people!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm still curious about the inside of these things.  When one of you get your cover, please tell us (me) your thoughts ....


----------



## luvmy4brats

mrskb said:


> Another bunch of enablers, such dangerous people!!!


That is why I have promoted myself to _Enabler Extraordinaire_


----------



## ayuryogini

luvmy4brats said:


> That tweet one is really cute. I just wish it didn't have a black strap. I think a pink one would be cuter.
> 
> After the damage I've done in the Fossil purse thread, I'm not even going to look at the bags that match these covers.
> 
> Nope...not gonna look....
> 
> Ok...maybe a peek....


So which one did you get?


----------



## luvmy4brats

ayuryogini said:


> So which one did you get?


LOL, no new bags for me yet. Hubs would kill me! He's really not thrilled with the fact I bought a 2nd Fossil bag.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

luvmy4brats said:


> That is why I have promoted myself to _Enabler Extraordinaire_


I hadn't noticed that until now! VERY appropriate!!


----------



## vg

Geoffrey said:


> I'm still curious about the inside of these things. When one of you get your cover, please tell us (me) your thoughts ....


I am ordering the Tweet one later on today and will post pictures of the inside when it arrives. Do you think they are testing out a few patterns to see how they go over and may release some more of the prints? This could be such a slippery slope for me....

... now off to look at the Hipsters. I could resist until the picture was posted by mrskb. Maybe one day I will have willpower...


----------



## joolz

luvmy4brats said:


> Nothing a piece of ribbon and a glue gun won't fix....


Brilliant! I was wondering if I could do surgery on it, but that would be much easier.


----------



## Kindlekelly

luvmy4brats said:


> You'll have to let me know about the hipster. It's cute.


I'll let you know. BTW: I ordered the hipster and wallet at ebags for 20% off and free shipping and no tax. When I get the hipster I originally ordered at Amazon I will return it for a savings of $8.00. Amazon had free return shipping on this item so it was a win win.


----------



## Kindlekelly

If anyone is interested, the code I used on ebags for the 20% and free shipping was: CATABTS11B


----------



## Lizz

I caved and bought the hipster   I decided to wait and see what the cover was like though. It's real cute, but I really like my own so far.


----------



## akpak

vg said:


> Do you think they are testing out a few patterns to see how they go over and may release some more of the prints?


Oh please don't start making me think I have to buy one of these to encourage them to make more... I'm about to go on vacation!


----------



## sams

Those are pretty fun looking.


----------



## mlewis78

Some of LeSportsac patterns are cute, but I prefer their black patent leather cover.  I doubt that I'll buy it, since I'll probably by an M-Edge Go and possibly an Oberon cover.  I don't want to get too caught up in accessorizing my K3.


----------



## Kindlekelly

I'm glad I ordered the hipster and LeSportsac kindle cover, because I really wasn't impressed with the new covers/cases at M Edge this morning. I just wish they would give us an approximate date for delivery on the LeSportsac kindle cover.


----------



## corkyb

luvmy4brats said:


> LOL, no new bags for me yet. Hubs would kill me! He's really not thrilled with the fact I bought a 2nd Fossil bag.


Only two Fossil bags? You are falling down on the job.


----------



## ken.w

Wow, I like the black one.  Since M-Edge for some reason kept the tan inside of their Trip jacket, I want to check this one out.  There are no pics of the inside?


----------



## booknut

Yeah me too. I'm trying to decide between going conservative with the black or get the striped one for more color or the travel one. And they will be using the hinge system so I like that. I too wish there was a picture but I think its pretty basic inside using the hinges, all black color inside and some sort of slash pocket on the left hand side.


----------



## rockstone

Finally some decent covers with the hinge.Was disappointed with Medge for their all strap approach


----------



## ken.w

rockstone said:


> Finally some decent covers with the hinge.Was disappointed with Medge for their all strap approach


I'm fine with the four straps, but I don't know what they hell they were thinking with the tan interior for a graphite-colored device. Call the fashion police!


----------



## Lisa M.

Yeah, I'm definitely going to go with one of the LeSportsac covers since M-Edge did away with the hinge. I really wanted a New Yorker K3 cover, but not having a hinge is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## rockstone

ken.w said:


> I'm fine with the four straps, but I don't know what they hell they were thinking with the tan interior for a graphite-colored device. Call the fashion police!


Dunno, i might just live with the tan, but the straps are cluttering the form.2 are OK not 4...


----------



## Steph H

I've already got two non-Amazon K3 fabric covers that should be in my mailbox when I get home today (but not the K3 itself, noooooooooo it's still just 'shipping soon'), but some of these are cute too.

Dammit, I have to stop coming in this forum!


----------



## babnaw

I agree, the logo down the side is annoying.  A simple ribbon or such would fix it, but I don't want to have to meddle with a cover unless I'm making my own.  I'm not ordering the kindle cover either because the logo is aggravating.


----------



## ken.w

Fortunately the one I'm considering is the black, which has the spine logo very faint.


----------



## naltak

Is there anyway to get someone's attention to post a picture of the inside of the LeSportsac cover? I would also be interested in knowing if the cover folds all the way back under when opened. Since M-Edge has done away with the hinge system, I'm looking elsewhere now. Looks like it may be down to this one in black patent or the Amazon cover for me.


----------



## vg

naltak said:


> Is there anyway to get someone's attention to post a picture of the inside of the LeSportsac cover? I would also be interested in knowing if the cover folds all the way back under when opened. Since M-Edge has done away with the hinge system, I'm looking elsewhere now. Looks like it may be down to this one in black patent or the Amazon cover for me.


I'm going to post pictures when I get mine - but don't know yet when it will be released


----------



## chilady1

I will post also, I ordered the Fresca, so cute!  No shipping date at this point.  I am using my Borsa Bella bag until I get my cover.  I also am disappointed that M-Edge did away with the hinges.  I never had any issue with this type of cover and honestly, I preferred it because my Kindle seems more secure in that type of cover.


----------



## naltak

I emailed LeSportsac with two or 3 questions, one of which was about a picture of the cover in the opened position so we can see the inside. Hopefully I will get an answer soon and will pass along the information here.


----------



## naltak

O man! I wish LeSportsac would make a Kindle 3 cover in this digital camo pattern. It is a pattern from their web site.


----------



## meeko350

I emailed through the LeSportsac site and got an answer within 12 hours. They said they will add more pictures to amazon soon. They said it folds completely flat but doesn't have straps, but I really want straps.  She said it has a slash pocket. I also asked if they would be adding the cheater print...no...but they are adding the hearts of good print soon.  I didn't ask how long the wait was though (sigh). Maybe someone else could email asking how long the wait will be.


----------



## chilady1

I wish you had asked her when they are going to start shipping these?


----------



## vg

I will email them today and ask when shipping will start. Fingers crossed it won't be too long. 

edit:  email sent, now we wait...


----------



## chilady1

vg said:


> I will email them today and ask when shipping will start. Fingers crossed it won't be too long.


Thanks vg - I am really, really trying not to go into Cover Hell with my K3 - so (1) I have stayed out of the accessory thread and (2) didn't order another cover because I hoped this one would go out pretty quickly. Right now I am protecting my K3 using my Borsa Bella bag that I got for my K2 sometime ago. Sorta thinking about cancelling this order and just getting a standard Amazon cover, no light. However, I will wait to hear back from vg on the verdict.


----------



## vg

Okay - here is the reply, pretty fast too!

Dear Ms. Ganz,

This was a private collection only available at Amazon.com.  Please contact Amazon.com customer service to assist you further with your inquiry.

Best Regards,

annmarie buono 
customer service supervisor
[email protected] 

Now goes the email to Amazon customer service...


----------



## naltak

Wow VG! I emailed LeSportsac customer service 2 days ago and have not heard back yet. Thanks for the input and keep us posted with any news.


----------



## vg

Got a form letter from Amazon - oh well, I guess we wait  

Hello,

Unfortunately, we don't have any more stock of "LeSportsac Kindle Cover" right now, and we're not sure when we'll be able to get more. We will ship it immediately when it becomes available.

Our supply of some items is limited, and these products sell out quickly. I realize this is disappointing news.

I'm sorry I don't have better news. We hope to see you again soon.

We look forward seeing you again soon.

Did I solve your problem?


----------



## chilady1

vg said:


> Got a form letter from Amazon - oh well, I guess we wait
> 
> Hello,
> Unfortunately, we don't have any more stock of "LeSportsac Kindle Cover" right now, and we're not sure when we'll be able to get more. We will ship it immediately when it becomes available.
> Our supply of some items is limited, and these products sell out quickly. I realize this is disappointing news.
> I'm sorry I don't have better news. We hope to see you again soon.
> We look forward seeing you again soon.
> Did I solve your problem?


vg, much thanks for looking into this. I really need a cover so I went ahead and cancelled my LeSportSac order (didn't want to) and ordered a Amazon cover which should be here by Monday. I am really practicing some constraint on purchasing multiple covers this time around. I say this knowing that the Oberon covers have not been posted yet. But I figure I will have the stock Amazon cover and depending on what the Oberon's look like, perhaps one of those also, not really sure at this point.

Either way, when those of you that did order the LeSportSac cover receive them, please post pictures, would love to see how they look with your shiny new Kindles. I am sure they are going to be beautiful.


----------



## vg

I have one of the Amazon orange w/out a light covers to tide me over until the LeSportsac arrives.  I'm trying my best to keep it just to these two covers (except for the M-Edge Leisure jacket for by the beach, of course)


----------



## naltak

This is killing me! I'm ready to pull the trigger on ordering my Kindle 3, but I want to see the inside of the LeSportsac covers before I make a decision on which cover to order and no one is answering my emails! How hard is it to add a picture! Surely there are plenty of us that want to see it.


----------



## Anne

naltak said:


> This is killing me! I'm ready to pull the trigger on ordering my Kindle 3, but I want to see the inside of the LeSportsac covers before I make a decision on which cover to order and no one is answering my emails! How hard is it to add a picture! Surely there are plenty of us that want to see it.


I would likevto see the inside of the cover too.


----------



## Lisa M.

I have the Fresca LeSportsac on preorder and am waiting for delivery of the blue Amazon cover. I've been holding off on using my K3 because I'm so nervous about messing it up. But I really want that camo pattern someone posted above, it's awesome!!!


----------



## naltak

Yep, I posted the camo pattern. If they made it with that, I would order it without even seeing the inside.


----------



## ken.w

I like the camo as well.  I've been using this fugly glossy black neoprene sleeve from Acme Made that I got at J&R for $12 until the covers start coming out.


----------



## Lisa M.

I got my blue Amazon cover today and cancelled the Fresca LeSportsac. I like Fresca well enough, it's my favorite of what's there. But I'm hoping that LeSportsac will put some other designs up. {{{camo pattern}}}


----------



## naltak

Has anyone that ordered a LeSportsac cover gotten an estimated delivery date yet?


----------



## vg

not me


----------



## Shawna

naltak said:


> Has anyone that ordered a LeSportsac cover gotten an estimated delivery date yet?


No, I hope it isn't too much longer ... sigh.


----------



## kindlekev

Hi I'm new to these boards. I really want the Kindle Lighted Cover, but I'm feeling bad about putting leather on my Kindle, which brings me to these beautiful LeSportsac covers...

The question is, do I get Patent Black, Fresca, Luv Ur Planet, or Tip Top

Keep in mind I'm a guy. Thx


----------



## Addie

kindlekev said:


> Hi I'm new to these boards. I really want the Kindle Lighted Cover, but I'm feeling bad about putting leather on my Kindle, which brings me to these beautiful LeSportsac covers...
> 
> The question is, do I get Patent Black, Fresca, Luv Ur Planet, or Tip Top
> 
> Keep in mind I'm a guy. Thx


Welcome!
I'd say Tip Top or Patent Black. If it were me, I'd go for the Tip Top. I'm kind of tired of black covers, though.


----------



## vg

KindleKev - its so hard to pick for someone else, heck I have a hard time choosing for me!  I'd say go with the one that you won't mind looking at day after day.....  or buy a few and switch them around


----------



## naltak

Well, I finally got Amazon customer service to answer my email, but they didn't answer any of my questions. My main question was concerning  them providing a picture of the cover open so we can see the inside. They totally ignored that question and then just danced around the questions concerning the availability of said cover without telling me anything. I don't know a bit more than I knew before. Frustrated. I also heard back from LeSportsac after about 5 days and they couldn't answer any questions either. They did tell me that Amazon had all the information to be able to answer my questions. Go figure. More frustrated.


----------



## ken.w

Nice.  I'm getting the feeling that we're not seeing any 3rd party covers before the end of the month, other than the ones that were available when the K3 was released, presumably based on specs and not the actual device.


----------



## kindlekev

Thanks everyone. I agree it should be something that I am happy seeing every day, since I'm hoping to _not_ buy too many covers. I really like the "Luv Ur Planet" design, but the high contrast may get annoying after a while. Probably going to end up with Fresca or Tip Top...

that is, if these things ever start shipping!

-kindlekev


----------



## vg

kindlekev said:


> that is, if these things ever start shipping!
> 
> -kindlekev


from your fingers to LeSportsac's shipping department...


----------



## naltak

Well, I've still been pestering Amazon customer service about posting a picture of the LeSportsac cover open. They say they do not have a picture of the open cover. They did, however say they would pass on my suggestion of a cover in the digital camo pattern. I told them it would really appeal to men (me being of that tribe). I am also continuing to pester LeSportsac customer service about supplying a picture of the open cover. Doesn't anyone realize how much of an influence that could be on orders. I am just about to the point of just forgetting it and ordering the Amazon cover. If I do that a picture of the LeSportsac open cover would appear the next day.


----------



## vg

Just found the following on the Amazon discussion page:


"British Gal says:
I called LeSportSac last week to inquire about their cover. The young lady actually aquired one to answer my questions and she called me back within a few hours. She told me that it was slightly padded for protection. I had asked about folding the cover back for reading and her opinion was that it will fold back, but is not designed intentionally for that purpose and she felt the spine might suffer from continually bending it back. If my memory serves me, they use the hinge connection for securing the K3 to the cover. You would need to confirm that. If you have other specific questions, you might call them on Monday. It might help you make a final decision. They certainly have a great selection of colors and patterns. I hope this helps. "

I called a retail outlet today, just in case they had them, and the girl had no idea what I was talking about. Guess it is just an Amazon thing. Since British Gal's lady had her hands on one, hopefully that means they will be released soon.  At least we know they are in production.


----------



## Lisa M.

naltak said:


> Well, I've still been pestering Amazon customer service about posting a picture of the LeSportsac cover open. They say they do not have a picture of the open cover. They did, however say they would pass on my suggestion of a cover in the digital camo pattern. I told them it would really appeal to men (me being of that tribe). I am also continuing to pester LeSportsac customer service about supplying a picture of the open cover. Doesn't anyone realize how much of an influence that could be on orders. I am just about to the point of just forgetting it and ordering the Amazon cover. If I do that a picture of the LeSportsac open cover would appear the next day.


The camo pattern would greatly appeal to me as well and I am *not* of the male tribe


----------



## meeko350

vg said:


> "British Gal says:
> I had asked about folding the cover back for reading and her opinion was that it will fold back, but is not designed intentionally for that purpose and she felt the spine might suffer from continually bending it back. If my memory serves me, they use the hinge connection for securing the K3 to the cover.


Now I'm glad I gave up & canceled my order...I was a bit scared of their hinge system without being able to see it.


----------



## jackieblue

kindlekev said:


> Hi I'm new to these boards. I really want the Kindle Lighted Cover, but I'm feeling bad about putting leather on my Kindle, which brings me to these beautiful LeSportsac covers...
> 
> The question is, do I get Patent Black, Fresca, Luv Ur Planet, or Tip Top
> 
> Keep in mind I'm a guy. Thx


I saw these patterns on bags today at Macy's. All but the plain black are even girlier than they look on Amazon. Even Tip Top was pretty girly!


----------



## Shawna

I gave up on this one - taking too long.  I just ordered the Amazon, non-lighted case in hot pink!  I think Wally (my K3) will love it.


----------



## chilady1

Shawna said:


> I gave up on this one - taking too long. I just ordered the Amazon, non-lighted case in hot pink! I think Wally (my K3) will love it.


So did I for the very same reason. I was sorry to cancel this cover because I really liked it. I hope those that do receive the cover will post pictures so we can see how pretty they are.


----------



## vg

I'm in for the duration.  I have the Amazon cover in orange, so my Kindle is protected.  I just like to have options...


----------



## jackieblue

Pulled the trigger today and ordered a Kindle and a LeSportsac cover. Lets see which one ships first...


----------



## cloudyvisions

I just canceled my order too...

I'm bummed b/c I loved the wanderlust one, but I want to see the inside and I'd like to hear what others think too. It's just taking too long with no updated information for me to keep waiting on it.


----------



## ayuryogini

I cancelled my order, too.  I'm really liking the pink Amazon cover with the light. Not sure yet what my second cover will be. I love that built in light. I also really like that it turns off when the Kindle does. When I fall asleep reading, I don't wake up with the light shining in my eyes or running the battery down. I really like the Fresca one though, and might still get one once I see the the inside.


----------



## jackieblue

If anyone has a good idea about how to get a real answer from Amazon about these covers, I'd really appreciate it. Wrapping a soft cloth around my kindle to put it in another bag for protection is getting old fast. I was really hoping for this light, durable cover. I have started getting impatient and looking at options on Etsy.


----------



## vg

A few days ago I received an email from Amazon asking if I still wanted to keep the preorder open.  They said they had no info on release time.  I really want the case and replied that, yes, I still want the preorder.  I hope they don't give up on these, I really want the case!


----------



## jackieblue

So strange. Perhaps there is some sort of production problem. Thanks for the update, though!


----------



## iamjenwith1n

I ordered mine on 8/27.  I cannot believe that it is still not available.  

LeSportsac is everywhere.  I hope it ships soon.


----------



## ken.w

This is feeling like vaporware in the software world.


----------



## meeko350

Has anyone else noticed that you can no longer pre-order the cover?  It says they don't know when or if it will be in stock.  I'm soooo glad I gave up and canceled a while back, but I just can't stop myself from checking the status every now and then.


----------



## Lisa M.

Same here Meeko! I check now and then too. I've got the blue Amazon cover now, but am still wanting something prettier.


----------



## chilady1

I am so disappointed by the length of time this cover is taking.  I cancelled my order some time ago, given how long it was taking but I still really like this cover.  It is different.  I know vg is still hanging in there and I hope she will post pictures when it comes in so we can all get jealous and go out and get one.  Good luck to those still hanging on.


----------



## vg

Absolutely!  I refuse to give up!


----------



## Hedy

Anyone who preordered get theirs yet?


----------



## jackieblue

Nothing here yet.


----------



## Tabatha

vg said:


> Absolutely! I refuse to give up!


I'm with you, in it for the duration!


----------



## vg

Well I just got the email from Amazon that LeSportSac has told them they cannot provide the covers.  Bummer!!!!  The gave me $10 credit, but since my sister and I share the account and we both ordered covers, I am going to ask for $10 for each of us.  Also - I use gift certificates to fund the account and I could have sworn they took the amount out when I ordered.  Anyone else have their gift certificate dinged?

I'm so sad - I really wanted that cover


----------



## Lisa M.

I got the $10 credit as well. So sad, those were cute covers!


----------



## jackieblue

I was bummed too, but happy for the $10 credit. Heck, that's a book right there. And I got so used to reading with my naked Kindle that I just ordered a cute padded sleeve from Etsy for half the price of the LeSportsac cover.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

If you’re a bit crafty and have (or can get) some fabric that you’d like, you can create covers similar to these with just a bit of time and patience.  It won’t have the hinge mounting system, but I prefer Velcro over the straps or hinges.

When I first presented my wife with her K3 I had given it to her in a custom cover that I created, based on the Moleskine design.  

I basically took the measurements of a Moleskine hardcover notebook, cut pasteboard to the correct size for front, back and spine, and covered them in thin ripstop nylon to create the “book” foundation.  After covering I punched slits for the elastic band, then coated the outside in rubber cement.  While that dried I coated the wrong side of some fabric with rubber cement, then waited for both to dry.  

When the cement is dry on both, position the fabric over the cover and smooth it out, making sure to remove any wrinkles.  Once the cement has set for just a few moments the pieces are joined for good!  Once it’s all smoothed out, trim the sides so they overlap to the inside about half an inch or so.  

Feel the back cover for the slits that were punched for the elastic band, then cut the fabric over the hold with a sharp knife.  Use a small flat-bladed screwdriver to push the end of the elastic band through the cover to the inside at both slits, making sure to keep twists out of the elastic.  Coat the elastic bank with rubber cement, then coat the inside cover with cement as well, letting both dry.  Once dry, press down the elastic band.

Find a thin sheet of plastic, like a file folder and cut it to fit inside the area that is surrounded by the outer fabric on the right side.  Coat one side with cement and let dry, then press it down, covering the exposed elastic bands and the inside cover that has already been cemented.

Give everything a chance to dry again, then coat the entire inside of the cover with cement.  Yeah, I know.  You use a lot of cement, but you get a cover exactly the way you want it.  Once that’s done take measurements of the inside of the cover, then cut another piece of contrasting fabric to fit just inside the cover.  I typically leave about 1/8” of the outer fabric exposed.  Take some more measurements of the inside cover, determining where the plastic insert has been placed, then cut a rectangular hole in the contrasting fabric to expose most of that plastic insert.  After that’s done, cover the back of the contrasting fabric in rubber cement, then wait for everything to dry.

The final step is to carefully lay the contrasting fabric over the inside of the cover, making sure that everything is lined up and well-covered.  Step back, let everything dry and you’ll have a custom-made fabric cover for your Kindle that looks every bit as good as these covers, at a fraction of the cost.  You just need some Velcro to use as a mounting medium and you’re done.

Just my $0.02

  - Mark


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Give everything a chance to dry again, then coat the entire inside of the cover with cement. Yeah, I know. You use a lot of cement, but you get a cover exactly the way you want it. Once that's done take measurements of the inside of the cover, then cut another piece of contrasting fabric to fit just inside the cover. I typically leave about 1/8" of the outer fabric exposed. Take some more measurements of the inside cover, determining where the plastic insert has been placed, then cut a rectangular hole in the contrasting fabric to expose most of that plastic insert. After that's done, cover the back of the contrasting fabric in rubber cement, then wait for everything to dry.


Mark, do you by chance have any pictures you could show us? This sounds very interesting to me. I'm a little confused about this part that I underlined above. Can you explain this part a little better? Thanks so much!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

Hi Patricia,

Here's a link to the thread I started about my home-grown covers:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,45405.msg793411.html#msg793411

Hopefully those pictures will give enough of an idea of the construction of the covers. Sorry, but I didn't take any shots of the covers during construction. I had followed found a website that gave good directions for creating a cover and modified the instructions to include the elastic strap and a few other novelties.

I re-created my wife's cover to now include a 4x6 pad on the left side. Once the year-end rush is over at work I plan to make a similar cover for my Kindle, but have increased the dimensions slightly to allow me to include a slot for a pen/pencil holder along the inner spine. I'm still playing with ideas that will allow me to incorporate book lights similar to the M-Edge covers. Pasteboard, fabric and rubber cement are cheap, so experimenting with different designs doesn't break the bank.

- Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thank you so much, Mark.  I had to go out to the store a while ago and I bought some fiberboard and some cement glue.  I'm going to play around with it later.


----------



## chilady1

I received the email and also received a credit - to bad, these were really nice covers.  LeSportsSac might not have anticipated the overwhelming response to the covers.


----------

